# Chinese Water Dragon Diet.



## LoveAlexa1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi I am getting my first Chinese Water Dragon in a few weeks. This is my first lizard but I am prepared to provide it everything it needs to have a healthy, happy life. 

I was wondering what kinds of insects to feed it. I have done some research and apparently there are some good staples like silkworms and hornworms. I was hoping not to use crickets for a staple and more of a treat because they really freak me out :mf_dribble: and also they stink a lot! I am absolutely fine with small worms or caterpillars like Phoenix worms, mealworms and wax worms.I just can't handle crickets and roaches.

I am also planing on feeding feeder fish and frozen pinkies. I am against feeding live mice. I am also going to feed a small portion of fruit and dark leafy greens.

So overall is it ok if I feed a variety of worms, caterpillars (horn and silkworms) with a bit of veg, some pinkies or fuzzies when he is older, and some different types of feeder fish but no crickets or roaches?

Thank you!


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Waterdragon feeding*

Hi,

I Would use Dubia as main feeder insect, they have the best nutritional value and have many other benefits.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

calci worms are excellent


----------



## Belewski1984 (Apr 16, 2016)

LoveAlexa1 said:


> Hi I am getting my first Chinese Water Dragon in a few weeks. This is my first lizard but I am prepared to provide it everything it needs to have a healthy, happy life.
> 
> I was wondering what kinds of insects to feed it. I have done some research and apparently there are some good staples like silkworms and hornworms. I was hoping not to use crickets for a staple and more of a treat because they really freak me out :mf_dribble: and also they stink a lot! I am absolutely fine with small worms or caterpillars like Phoenix worms, mealworms and wax worms.I just can't handle crickets and roaches.
> 
> ...


Hi depends on what the current keeper is feeding the dragon my girl will eat worms and locusts and pinkies tried veg/fruit loads of time and won't touch it apparently dragons aren't to keep on veg so don't be worried if you can't get it to eat any I was told to gut load the bug and sprinkle with calcium dust. She's my first dragon had her 3 years as is so easy to look after so I hope you enjoy yours once you get it. Here's a pic of mine









Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

